# Illinois Hybrid Insurance



## jason_womack (Nov 17, 2014)

Are there other companies besides Erie and Metromile offering hybrid insurance in Illinois to Uber drivers? Both these companies have complaints when it comes to filing a claim and I would prefer to go with one of the bigger carriers such as Progressive, Allstate, Geico, etc


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah, I think only those 2 cover ride sharing for now. I am still waiting for more respectable/known companies to roll out with hybrid policies.


----------



## z350xguy (Apr 3, 2015)

From what ive researched so far, Erie and Metromile are the only ones offering a hybrid policy in Illinois at this time. Im also waiting for some larger companies to come on board. I would assume that we'll see others offering similar policies sooner rather than later. Until then, I would not risk my livelyhood driving for Uber or anyone else just to make a few hundred bucks.


----------

